# ANZ DRP linked with Computershare?



## milkshake (12 November 2009)

hey there im new to share trading and i recently bought some ANZ shares..
however, im slightly confused because they sent me a mail for the dividends.. if i  want to reinvest, or get it as cheque/direct debit and so forth..
i went for DRP (dividend reinvestment plan)
so im curious is the DRP linked with computershare or something, because i found myself making an account or something for computershares..

is computershares the place where you change your details for dividends reinvestment for some certain shares?


----------



## ChilliBlue (12 November 2009)

*Re: new to share trading ^^"*

Welcome to the Forum.

When you receive your written notification about having purchased the shares, there should also be a form about the Dividend Reinvestment Plan that you need to complete and send in.

Contact the company if you have any problems.

Someone else in the forum may also be able to assist better.


----------



## skc (12 November 2009)

milkshake said:


> hey there im new to share trading and i recently bought some ANZ shares..
> however, im slightly confused because they sent me a mail for the dividends.. if i  want to reinvest, or get it as cheque/direct debit and so forth..
> i went for DRP (dividend reinvestment plan)
> so im curious is the DRP linked with computershare or something, because i found myself making an account or something for computershares..
> ...




Computershares is a Share registry company. They look after shareholder admin for listed companies on stuff like your email address, DRP etc... the other registry you will come across is Link Market Services.

These two firms cover most of the companies you will ever buy shares in.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 November 2009)

skc said:


> Computershares is a Share registry company. They look after shareholder admin for listed companies on stuff like your email address, DRP etc... the other registry you will come across is Link Market Services.
> 
> These two firms cover most of the companies you will ever buy shares in.



Hi, Is there a likelihood that Computershares is linked to brokers? I moved residence and a company report was sent to my new address and I had informed only my CHESS sponsoring broker of the new address. Or would in this case the broker had informed the company?
Thanks.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2009)

milkshake said:


> computershares






skc said:


> Computershares






Wysiwyg said:


> Computershares




I thought is was going nuts for a while...all 3 of you with Computershares  then i realised u guys prob dont get much mail from Computershare cos IB actually owns your shares....or u don't hold them long enough to actually get registry mail.

Computershare is a global leader in transfer agency and share registration, employee equity plans, proxy solicitation and other specialised financial, governance and communication services.

http://www-au.computershare.com/ Make an account there milkshare, unlike some other share registry's u can do everything online with Computershare.


----------



## ricee007 (14 November 2009)

DRP present a good opportunity, but:
Assume dividends are 5% per year.
Assume you get a 2% discount.
On $10,000 of stock, a DRP gives you $10 extra per year...
Not bad, and it all adds up..... but, as my investment horizon is only 2.5 years; and, I wanted the cash when I received my first couple of dividends... I didn't bother with it. Now, knowing I could get about $30 more in  2.5 years..... hardly seems worth it.

However, the discount is a bit of a help for those with significant holdings over a significant period of time.

Say, $50k over 10 years. Using simple interest, (should use compound, but) that is $500... Better than a poke in the eye with a sharpstick!


----------



## milkshake (22 November 2009)

so computershare in summary is just a place where you manage your shares, such as reinvestment plan, correct?
also when i buy other shares, they send me mail of the DRP, and quoting TFN.. if i done this on computershare, is it necessary to fill the mail, and mail it back to the  Computershare investor services


----------



## badger41 (22 November 2009)

You might want to reconsider your decision to go with the DRP option. Remember when you sell your shares, you may incur capital gains tax (or accrue CG losses). So if you hold those shares for 10 years, then sell them, you'll need to be able to calculate capital gains (or losses)for each of the dividends paid -probably 20 assuming they pay you a dividend every six months, plus the CG on the original purchase.

So you'll need to be certain that you accurately record exactly what you paid for the "new" shares issued to you at dividend payment time (will be on your dividend statement). And don't lose the documents. 

IMO DRP's keep accountants rich, and investors poor. I always take the cash, and sleep well at night.

Cheers, badger


----------



## So_Cynical (22 November 2009)

milkshake said:


> so computershare in summary is just a place where you manage your shares, such as reinvestment plan, correct?




Yes



milkshake said:


> also when i buy other shares, they send me mail of the DRP, and quoting TFN.. if i done this on computershare, is it necessary to fill the mail, and mail it back to the  Computershare investor services




Its not necessary to mail anything as long as u have done it online at the Computershare site...keep in mind that when u buy other shares that have CPU as there registry there is no automatic transfer of details, it always has to be done by u online or via the mail.


----------



## bellenuit (24 November 2009)

milkshake said:


> so computershare in summary is just a place where you manage your shares, such as reinvestment plan, correct?
> also when i buy other shares, they send me mail of the DRP, and quoting TFN.. if i done this on computershare, is it necessary to fill the mail, and mail it back to the  Computershare investor services




Almost all companies use Link Marketing Services or Computershare for their registry services (I have come across another one for a small mining company I have shares in).

When you buy shares in a particular company for the first time, a few weeks later you will get a letter from the share registry company with some forms that you should fill in (TFN, DRP participation, Bank Details for dividend etc.). It's usually more convenient to fill the forms in there and then and mail them back in the postage free envelope provided. You can, however, go online at the share register website and enter your details there. If you want to just view your holding, your HIN and post code is usually all you need. If you want to change details, I think you have to register and get a user name and password. For subsequent purchases of this same share, the share registry uses the same details. So if you need to change anything later, it is easier to do it online.

Company specific options are, as you would expect, specific to that company's shareholding. If you buy shares in another company, you will get a set of forms for that company too, because it is feasible that you may want to have dividends paid into a different bank, or not participate in that company's DRP etc.

The only thing I have found with doing things online is that both of the big ones are very user unfriendly. If you want to change bank for all shareholdings, for instance, you must do it for each company individually, rather than selecting all companies together and making the change just once.


----------



## Julia (24 November 2009)

E-trade now has a facility whereby you can have all your dividends simply paid into your E-trade Cash account, thus presumably eliminating all the paperwork described by Bellenuit above.

I'm about to switch into that.


----------

